# Monterey Bay



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

anyone know of an operator that rents out 20 foot sailboats (or such) for day sailing in Monterey Bay?

thanks,

paul ogier


----------



## dandupree (Nov 20, 2000)

Have you tried Pacific Yachting and Sailing out of Santa Cruz. Try www.pacificsail.com for more or (800)374-2626. 

Happy Chartering...


----------

